# Sublimation on A4 apparel



## Peyton (Dec 20, 2021)

I am sublimating on some 100% poly A4 shirts Columbia blue and grey and they just keep scorching. Does anyone have any advice for what I should set my time and temperature at???


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's not really scorching. It's more of a shine the shirt gets from the heat press when heated to such a high temperature.

It happens on all colors. More noticeable when the shirt is any color other than white.

You may also notice your colors are off too. That's because transparent ink mixes with the shirt color and creates an entirely different color.

Stick with white garments. your life will be a lot easier.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

here is a vid on dye-subbing different color garments
you do have 3 variables to play with, time, temp and pressure
you just have to find the sop for your setup


----------



## ykr445 (Jul 17, 2018)

Keep in mind that more pressure flattens it and heat and time will burn it. If your concern is burning, knock off like 10 degrees and about 5-10 seconds and continue modifying those 2 settings till you get your desired result.


----------



## rmc15 (Apr 9, 2021)

Peyton said:


> I am sublimating on some 100% poly A4 shirts Columbia blue and grey and they just keep scorching. Does anyone have any advice for what I should set my time and temperature at???


I have this same problem in diff avenues. Not the exact shirt and print variation.. However I burn polys like the sport tek brand and many others with plastisol heat transfers. We try to make go as low as possible with heat/pressure/time but can't seem to find a perfect medium of getting the print into the shirt and not dealing with scorching or that sheen look you mentioned. I wanted to respond as Im curious the machine youre using. Im using a hot tronix clam shell press. Im interested in the stahls top and bottom heat press to see if that can help.. and maybe that would help you too! Hope we can find a solution!


----------

